# My thoughts on Nocioni



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

First off, congratulations to the Argentina team on their run, they really deserve it. 

Nocioni is an interesting player. He does all the intangibles and plays pretty good defense. One thing I was really impressed with is his timing on his shotblocking. I saw that video clip awhile back where he pinned the ball on the board, then in these last few games I've seen him do a lot of the same type of things. In the gold medal game, he had that real nice play where he blocked the dunk from the side and pinned it against the board. That was impressive. He reminds me a lot of Andrei Kirilenko in that regard. 

I still havent seen enough of him to make a fair judgement on his defense as a whole. He seems like he can stay in front of his man pretty well, but again, I'm still not familiar enough with his game to say it for sure. I do love his aggressiveness though. He has the fire and passion that that the Bulls need so badly. 

One thing that was interesting about the games I saw as well, was that he didnt get the ball much on the offensive end. Whenever he did get the ball, he did good things with it, but he just seemed to stay in the corner a lot of the time. Thats a little worrysome for me, but I'm also excited because I believe if he did get the ball more, we'd see a pretty good offensive player. 

As a rookie in the NBA, he could be pretty foul prone, which is why its great that we have Deng right there backing him up. I just hope Nocioni has a smooth transition, or else he could let his temper get the best of him more than we'd like.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

He reminds me very much of Artest.

I like him.

Let's hope he performs and then lets not trade him or dump him.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> He reminds me very much of Artest.
> 
> I like him.
> ...


Thats a very fair comparision. Give him a year or two to familiarize himself with the league and he just might become Artests equal or better. I don't know if he's quite as strong as Artest, but he's not all that far behind. Where he has a significant edge over Artest is on offense. He's not a bottleneck...Artest is. He's a team player...Artest sometimes engages in _personal wars._

Tell you what: you won't want to miss their battles during the season. Wow!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> He reminds me very much of Artest.
> 
> I like him.
> ...


I agree. He will be an interesting player to add to the Bull's mix of players. And hopefully he won't have an Artest style head problem :sour: :sour: :uhoh: I don't think he will.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

He does appear to have a temper somewhat.. His blocking was the most impressive part of his game.. I can recall several very nice looking blocks where the commentators were quick to remark how high he got up to get the rejection.. He will definitely toughen up the Bulls, but hopefully he learns to harness his aggression to the point that he isn't getting into foul trouble for being too aggressive.. His shot wasn't dropping whenever I saw him.. but who knows what he's capable of with a lot of practice..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I can't wait to see him and Artest go at it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Rookie of the year anyone. This draft doesn't have its Lebron so Niocini should be one of the favorites.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Rookie of the year anyone. This draft doesn't have its Lebron so Niocini should be one of the favorites.


No way. From what I've seen, Nocioni is not nearly spectacular/offensively gifted to be a rookie of the year. I'd settle for a hard nosed defender who plays offense in the flow of the game and gives our team a better chance to win.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats a very fair comparision. Give him a year or two to familiarize himself with the league and he just might become Artests equal or better. I don't know if he's quite as strong as Artest, but he's not all that far behind. Where he has a significant edge over Artest is on offense. He's not a bottleneck...Artest is. He's a team player...Artest sometimes engages in _personal wars._
> ...


The same Artest that averaged 18 ppg on a team with the best regular season record? He has a lot of work to do if he wants to catch up to Ron Artest. You're undervaluing Artest's skills and strength advantage here.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

*Position Debate*

The Olympics are over and the majority of us have seen at least a bit of Nocioni.

I have heard many posters claim that Nocioni cant plat shooting guard because he wouldn’t be able to guard opposition shooting guards. We have now seen him guard Richard Jefferson. If you can guard Richard Jefferson you can guard the majority of NBA shooting guards. Some will be too quick for Nocioni, nearly all of them will be too big for the rest of our options at the 2. 

If Deng develops strongly in his first season with the Bulls I don’t see why a line-up with Deng and Nocioni wont work as well as any of the other bulls options on the defensive end.

All of this said Id love the Bulls to get their hands on a legitimate shooting guard before the season starts. Right now, even with some impvoement from the youngins, this team is still a sub 35 win team.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats a very fair comparision. Give him a year or two to familiarize himself with the league and he just might become Artests equal or better. I don't know if he's quite as strong as Artest, but he's not all that far behind. Where he has a significant edge over Artest is on offense. He's not a bottleneck...Artest is. He's a team player...Artest sometimes engages in _personal wars._
> ...


Man, 

I wish I shared your optimism:

I only cought a couple of Chapu's games, but I have seen little that makes me think he will be a starter caliber -- let alone the game changer that Artest is.

The thing that impressed me so much about artest was that even as a rookie -- when he was "bad" -- he effected the flow of the game. When he was on the floor he was a major cog of the flow of the game, albeit a weak cog. I don't know if you can teach dominance. 

In the games I saw Chapu appears as the anti-Artest. He had little impact on either end of the court. And, for any one who claims he was deferring to his teammates, I don't buy it. You can dominate the flow of a game without ever touching the ball.

I'm hoping I'm wrong. I'm bad at watching International Ball and have an especially hard time sizing up NBA skills with the open flow to the game. But, I am waiting to be convinced. He looked to me to be a mediocre athlete with a mediocre shot, mediocre handles, and mediocre intangibles.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> I'm hoping I'm wrong. I'm bad at watching International Ball and have an especially hard time sizing up NBA skills with the open flow to the game.


Me too, its difficult. It'll be very interesting to see how him and Deng fight for the small forward spot over the course of the year.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The cool thing about the whole communal Nocioni head job we've seen over the last 3 weeks is that it's left Luol Deng with absolutely no place in the fans heart, and no expectation at all. Much like what happened with Kirk to start last year. Poeple would have been happy if he could just come off the bench and hit the occasional 3, and what happened? He proved himself to be the greatest player in the world. And now we got the same situation with Luol. Everyone expects so much from Nocioni that they've forgotten about this guy. He can't fail to impress under these circumstances, unless he suddenly turns into Donnell Harvey. Nocioni however has the opposite end of the scale - he's now got to come in and be Andrei Kirilenko, or at the very least, Ron Artest. Oh well. They're both better than Linton already.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> 
> 
> The same Artest that averaged 18 ppg on a team with the best regular season record? He has a lot of work to do if he wants to catch up to Ron Artest. You're undervaluing Artest's skills and strength advantage here.


As long as you keep in mind that the Ron Artest you're referring to scored those 18ppg by taking a little more than 15 shot-attempts each game while averaging 38mpg.

Over 8 Olympic games, Nocioni played an average of 24mpg and took 7.4 shots each game while averaging 10.3ppg.

You're also comparing a 6 year NBA veteran to a 24 year old rookie with international experience. I also think I suggested that you need to give Nocioni a couple of NBA seasons before you can draw a somewhat fair statistical comparision between the two.

Nocioni may never put up points the way Artest does because he doesn't look to shoot as much as Artest does. Over his NBA career Artest has never been shy about holding the ball and trying to create a one on one shot opportunity for himself. That's what I meant when I described him as an offensive bottleneck. From what I've seen of Nocioni so far, he seems to be much more of a systems guy who will run an offensive set through to its completion. How many times did you see Nocioni hang on to the ball and force a shot? Not very often, I believe. In fact, most of the time the ball seemed to leave his hands as quickly as it arrived because the set called for either ball reversal or an entry pass to either Skola or Oberto.

Doug Collins repeatedly called Nocioni the toughest competitor he'd seen during the entire Olympic basketball tournament. If you were to label Ron Artest, the basketball player, you might say much the same thing about him. Their toughness, their size and physical attributes are going to encourage comparisions. Will Nocioni dominate a game the way Artest can? Its hard to say right now. Nocioni plays as though he realizes he's one of five players on the court. Artest tends to take a somewhat more individualistic approach to his games. Time will tell how the two measure up, emphasis on the word "time."


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Nocioni plays as though he realizes he's one of five players on the court. Artest tends to take a somewhat more individualistic approach to his games. Time will tell how the two measure up, emphasis on the word "time."


And therein lies the fundamental difference between International "systems" ball and the "I'm looking after me and mine and playing for my quong cuz I ain't got nothin else NBA style ball


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I think the comparisons between artest and Noci are more due to how they play and their strength that they both use to push around the player they are guarding on D.

I was really surprised at how big and moble Noci was and when i mean big that is in the upper body. I hear he has a little temper, well great we could use some of that.

BTW, in the game against the us he was kicking jefferson but and his box score was great. You decide.

david


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Man,
> ...


It's about time! I'm totally with you on this and I can't believe you're the only one so far to post what you did. I've watched a few games and have seen absolutely nothing of Nocioni that makes me think he'll be a good NBA player. Either I happen to be turning away from the TV when good things have happened or I'm just plain bad at evaluating basketball talent. I don't know.

He seems to me like a "Lite" Matt Harpring without the good shooting. He just doesn't look like an NBA ball-player to me when I see him play. Like you said, he seemed to have virtually no effect on the games when he was out there, even on defense. I forgot he was on the floor. Maybe these were all just off-games for him. I don't know, because I didn't see him play previously. I simply don't understand how so many people here are so high on him after watching these games. What am I missing? Like you, I hope I'm just wrong.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Position Debate*



> Originally posted by <b>mgolding</b>!
> The Olympics are over and the majority of us have seen at least a bit of Nocioni.
> 
> I have heard many posters claim that Nocioni cant plat shooting guard because he wouldn’t be able to guard opposition shooting guards. We have now seen him guard Richard Jefferson. If you can guard Richard Jefferson you can guard the majority of NBA shooting guards. Some will be too quick for Nocioni, nearly all of them will be too big for the rest of our options at the 2.
> ...


I think that after everyone watching the olympics it should now be apparent to everyone that Nocioni does not have the lateral quickness to guard NBA 2's. He does however have enough quickness to guard 3's such as Jefferson and Marion. Him guarding 3's doesn't show me, or probably anyone else, that he is ready to guard the 2's in this league, in fact, I am pretty sure most folks will now agree that he isn't built to guard 2's. On another board I finally received much props for being the first to point this out.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'd agree with the orginal poster about Nocioni. What seemed to stand out about him was his unique ability to block a shot. At 6'7 or 6'8", he doesn't appear to have tremendous leaping ability yet he has a knack for being able to get his hand on a shot. His defense is alright, not great or anything but it's decent. The guy has a feel for the game. The play that kind of sold me was during the US vs. Argentina match. Argentina had the ball at the top of the arc. Nocioni made a move to come out beyond the arc to take a pass, the US defender overplayed him and Nocioni cut hard to the rim. The pass was delivered and there was no one under the US rim to defend it. He layed it up, Lamar Odom came over to help waaayyyy to late and was called for goal tending. In a single play it showed me that he can recognize a situation and he knew what to do.

He's not going to be a star. He'll be a damn solid player. Worlds better than DuPree or Linton Johnson in the same capicity. He seems to rebound well in traffic and isn't afraid of contact (I think he actually relishes it). Decent shot. I wouldn't expect many NBA 3's from him, especially this season. He might play and defend at the SG spot but only as a stop-gap or to somehow take advantage of situations (or prevent us from being taken advantage of). He's about as much a "3" as you can get.

He's a good addition and I look forward to seeing how he plays.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

He reminds me more of James Posey than Ron Artest


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> It's about time! I'm totally with you on this and I can't believe you're the only one so far to post what you did. I've watched a few games and have seen absolutely nothing of Nocioni that makes me think he'll be a good NBA player. Either I happen to be turning away from the TV when good things have happened or I'm just plain bad at evaluating basketball talent. I don't know.
> ...


I wanted to state again -- what Dubullz agreed with me -- that it's hard as hell for me to get a good feel for a player from the international game. I won't be all that surprised if he shows more in the league. But, for now my line is that I'm not counting on him ever becoming a starter. I agree with you that I'm surprised that there isn't a larger contingent there is not a larger contingent of posters not impressed with his game.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> It's about time! I'm totally with you on this and I can't believe you're the only one so far to post what you did. I've watched a few games and have seen absolutely nothing of Nocioni that makes me think he'll be a good NBA player. Either I happen to be turning away from the TV when good things have happened or I'm just plain bad at evaluating basketball talent. I don't know.


I really disagree. Nocioni looked like a real steal to me. He is athletic, high basketball IQ, tough defender and he has skills. Example: He made 3 shots early against the US that he basically created for himself.

If SF is the weak link on our team again this year, we will have the best Bulls team in years.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> I really disagree. Nocioni looked like a real steal to me. He is athletic, high basketball IQ, tough defender and he has skills. Example: He made 3 shots early against the US that he basically created for himself.
> ...


I guess we must just totally judge talent differently or something, because I saw athleticism and tough defense, but not much else. I saw him picking up stupid fouls by making poor decisions on loose balls, I saw him airball 3s, I saw him not touch the ball for countless offensive possessions in a row, I saw him try to dribble in traffic and lose the ball. Maybe those were exceptions rather than rules, but to me, those weren't good indicators of a solid NBA player.

Maybe I missed things some of you are seeing, but the bottom line for me is I saw nothing that showed me he's going to be very good. I could be totally wrong, but for now, I'm not excited about Nocioni. Oh well.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess we must just totally judge talent differently or something, because I saw athleticism and tough defense, but not much else. I saw him picking up stupid fouls by making poor decisions on loose balls, I saw him airball 3s, I saw him not touch the ball for countless offensive possessions in a row, I saw him try to dribble in traffic and lose the ball. Maybe those were exceptions rather than rules, but to me, those weren't good indicators of a solid NBA player.


He shot 7 of 21 from 3. 33%. I saw Marion airball one, too. 

As far as not touching the ball on O, I saw that and yest still saw him moving, moving, moving without the ball at times. He struck me as a player be more or less active on O but always ready to deliver.

I commented on the loose handles in another thread. That's one of the bigger shortcommings right now.

But bottom line, he was a very effective basketball player for the best team in the tourneyment. And I saw enough talent and skills to think they well translate. And potentially, very well.

Maybe our expectations are different, It's a 3 year less than MLE contract so clearly no team in the league sees him as a likely top 20 player.

But he looks like a huge bargin and a smart pickup to me.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> Maybe our expectations are different, It's a 3 year less than MLE contract so clearly no team in the league sees him as a likely top 20 player.


Actually, I agree with you on that. He's cheap. I'm not expecting to have an all-star and I'm not opposed to giving him that money. There are worse players making more than that right now. It's actually a good deal even if Nocioni is below average, really. I just would have rather had us sign Macas for the same amount, because I think he'd be a much more effective player.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I agree with you on that. He's cheap. I'm not expecting to have an all-star and I'm not opposed to giving him that money. There are worse players making more than that right now. It's actually a good deal even if Nocioni is below average, really. I just would have rather had us sign Macas for the same amount, because I think he'd be a much more effective player.


Yeah, 

Its hard to say it was a bad acqisition when we couldn't jack for the amount of money we gave him. I think that was the point of the "If Not Nocioni, Who?" post. Still, I think we are in the honeymoon period and will merely earn his money; not be considered a steal.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

I'd compare Nocioni to Shane Battier, but it seems to me like Battier is better and I don't really see that changing. They're both tough, smart, blah blah blah, but Battier is a way better shooter from what I've seen. Let's face it, Nocioni is already 24 and had been learning skills overseas for years. I don't think he's going to improve much. I'm not fond of 3's that can't make 3's. Maybe he has the capability and I haven't seen it, but shooting 33% from basically the college line doesn't get me excited.

Nocioni isn't great at anything really... athleticism, shooting, dribbling... nothing. I'm not fond of players who just blend in, and that's what it seemed he was doing to me in the Olympics. If it weren't for the Bulls, I wouldn't even have known he was on the court. However, Nocioni does appear to be smart and knows HOW to play the game. Considering the Bulls have had a bunch of clueless MORONS on the team for the last few years, that in itself might be all we need. For anyone who thinks he's going to be an impact player in this league, I think they will be disappointed (I hope I'm wrong). I do like him as a tough roleplayer, however, and $9M over 3-years is a pretty good deal. (was NOONE else cringing everytime Macijauskas was nailing 3's in the USA's faces? I would've MUCH rather signed him)

And, can I say right now... *I HATE the nickname CHAPU!!!* What the **** is that? His name isn't Andres Chaperczinski. The only name I've ever hated more is Marcus Fizer _SENIOR_. I don't know what Chapu means, I don't know where it came from, and I don't know who gave it to him... all I know is it MUST STOP NOW! Someone needs to come up with a new nickname for him.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

keep it in perspective, you're getting a guy to be maybe the 4th or 5th option when he is on the floor and do all the dirty work that your premadonnas have been reluctant to do, for this reason and the fact that his contract is attractive make him a steal. remember he was playing on an argentina team that was playing the game at a pretty high level. contrast that to carlos delfino who should be the first piston off the bench this year, he couldnt even get playing time for that team.


----------



## Jujuba (Apr 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!And, can I say right now... *I HATE the nickname CHAPU!!!* What the **** is that? His name isn't Andres Chaperczinski. The only name I've ever hated more is Marcus Fizer _SENIOR_. I don't know what Chapu means, I don't know where it came from, and I don't know who gave it to him... all I know is it MUST STOP NOW! Someone needs to come up with a new nickname for him.



Chapu = El Chapulin Colorado 

This is a classic and old comic serie from Mexico than makes a hell of success in Latin America. Chapolin is a funny hero, that always find a way to save the people, no matter what he does, in most the time, he does this things in a hard and funny way.

Nocioni loves that show,and hes allways has being called with this nick .


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jujuba</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I've seen that guy on Univision or Telemundo or something.. that's hilarious! I'm not sure if I hate the nickname even more now or if I love it. :whoknows:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> keep it in perspective, you're getting a guy to be maybe the 4th or 5th option when he is on the floor and *do all the dirty work that your premadonnas have been reluctant to do*, for this reason and the fact that his contract is attractive make him a steal. remember he was playing on an argentina team that was playing the game at a pretty high level. contrast that to carlos delfino who should be the first piston off the bench this year, he couldnt even get playing time for that team.



nail on the head = this is exactly why pax wanted him so bad. he will be worth every penny.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> keep it in perspective, you're getting a guy to be maybe the 4th or 5th option when he is on the floor and do all the dirty work that your premadonnas have been reluctant to do, for this reason and the fact that his contract is attractive make him a steal. remember he was playing on an argentina team that was playing the game at a pretty high level. contrast that to carlos delfino who should be the first piston off the bench this year, he couldnt even get playing time for that team.


Nice post. I doubt Nocioni will fill the stat sheet, but like you said, he'll do the intangibles/dirty work that so many stars have no clue about.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> He shot 7 of 21 from 3. 33%. I saw Marion airball one, too.
> ...


By the end of the year, he won't even be the starter, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 7, 2003)

The Nocioni you saw in Olympics is not the usuall Nocioni in his club in Spain, the thing is that in Argentina Delfino, Nocioni, sacrificed themselves in DEFENSE primarly, something like happens with Manu in San Antonio many times that he take a third role in attack, due to Parker and Duncan, which BTW the Gino you aw is the one that made him MVP in Europe, and saw part of him in some games and mostly in that faumous Lakers game without Duncan,...If is a sure deal Nocioni? who knows, the conditions are there, belive me he can dunk, he can shot, he can (as you saw) defend, he has a great winner attitude, and in a good and bad way really BAD TEMPER, in the good he would not be push by anybody, but he could be sent off too...he is pretty mad. Anyway another bad aspect for his adaptation in Chicago, and in the NBA in a whole sense, is that he never was that desperate to go, he is an stablished STAR in Europe, with loads of money earning for European standards, in fact his resignation "clausula" was 3 or 4 million dollars, a huge quantity for Europe, so if he is treat too much as a sub, one day he get on a plane and go back to Europe.
Finally is anawesome player and a warrior that focus can gave you lot of balls and technique, he can cover many roles also, and believe me on fire, you are going to see him DUNKING, as you know may now, argies are the white dudes that CAN JUMP: Gino, Nocioni, Hermann, etc....

PD: Hermann is an awesome player I do not know why nobody is after him, his atheltiam, his deformed long armas and hands that make look the ball like an orange, can make him quite a show in NBA...is the guy you called "Fabio" (very funny BTW)

Good luck dudes, and I hope Nocioni give his best and forget all that **** of coming again to europe if he is not treat it well, I hope he break his ***, NBA RULEZ!!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

best case scenario
perhaps a better shooting, perhaps shot-blocking version of Jerome Kersey. Maybe
keep in mind, i'm mostly just relying on second hand reports on him. Thats what he sounds like to me

......remember, this is a BEST POSSIBLE CASE scenario. 
Likely, he'll just be a good role player as a defender and 4th of fifth option shooter.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fangio</b>!
> The Nocioni you saw in Olympics is not the usuall Nocioni in his club in Spain, the thing is that in Argentina Delfino, Nocioni, sacrificed themselves in DEFENSE primarly, something like happens with Manu in San Antonio many times that he take a third role in attack, due to Parker and Duncan, which BTW the Gino you aw is the one that made him MVP in Europe, and saw part of him in some games and mostly in that faumous Lakers game without Duncan,...If is a sure deal Nocioni? who knows, the conditions are there, belive me he can dunk, he can shot, he can (as you saw) defend, he has a great winner attitude, and in a good and bad way really BAD TEMPER, in the good he would not be push by anybody, but he could be sent off too...he is pretty mad. Anyway another bad aspect for his adaptation in Chicago, and in the NBA in a whole sense, is that he never was that desperate to go, he is an stablished STAR in Europe, with loads of money earning for European standards, in fact his resignation "clausula" was 3 or 4 million dollars, a huge quantity for Europe, so if he is treat too much as a sub, one day he get on a plane and go back to Europe.
> Finally is anawesome player and a warrior that focus can gave you lot of balls and technique, he can cover many roles also, and believe me on fire, you are going to see him DUNKING, as you know may now, argies are the white dudes that CAN JUMP: Gino, Nocioni, Hermann, etc....
> 
> ...




Good post...Ginobili of the olympics was the best player of the tournament...in the Nba he is the third option and many guys think he is very overrated..NOcioni in the NT had a smaller offensive role, but contributed.. In Chicago he must find his role that can be a starter role or a six man role...If he can have the right number of shoots he will be a damn good addiction.. they just have to trust him.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I don't think that Nocioni played a bad tournament, but do you know what Spanish media said about Nocioni at the Olympics?

All the media has said he has dissapointed, that he's played bad.. so if playing 'bad' people think he could be a legit NBA player that means that playing at his 03/04 ACB and Euroleague level he's going to be a good starter for the Bulls.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> I don't think that Nocioni played a bad tournament, but do you know what Spanish media said about Nocioni at the Olympics?
> 
> All the media has said he has dissapointed, that he's played bad.. so if playing 'bad' people think he could be a legit NBA player that means that playing at his 03/04 ACB and Euroleague level he's going to be a good starter for the Bulls.


Thanks for pointing this out.

I would agree. Even his "bad play" at the Olympics would translate to a decent player in the NBA. But if he plays better as the Spainish press seems to think, then he will be quite a player.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Position Debate*



> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that after everyone watching the olympics it should now be apparent to everyone that Nocioni does not have the lateral quickness to guard NBA 2's. He does however have enough quickness to guard 3's such as Jefferson and Marion. Him guarding 3's doesn't show me, or probably anyone else, that he is ready to guard the 2's in this league, in fact, I am pretty sure most folks will now agree that he isn't built to guard 2's. On another board I finally received much props for being the first to point this out.


Bump.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,0,746515.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

"Andres Nocioni started on LeBron James, who finished with 11 points."

Whattaya got to say about this, Ace?


 

That goes for you too, rlucas!

:laugh: 

I know I'm being an ***, but it's nice to have something to be happy about on this team.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> He reminds me very much of Artest.
> 
> I like him.
> ...


Paxson won't let Nocioni go unless he can land a clearly superior player in return via trade (i.e. Peja). He's that high on him.


----------

